# White Gloves



## rhitland (Nov 28, 2008)

We recently @ Ft Worth 148 decided to wear white gloves in our degree work after learning the sybolism behind them, not even thinking about checking with GL but we should have b/c they frowned on the wearing of white gloves in the EA degree specfically, they did not comment on the other 2 degress but I know the answer. GL would I guess have to allow the 12 fellowcrafts to wear them in the MM degree but other than that it is not permitted. We are now thinking of submiting this to GL as an option to wear white gloves if a lodge so choses in their degree work. I know this will be alot of work for such a little issue but I thought I would see how Mason of Texas liked or disliked the idea. GL did give us the thumbs up for dressing all black in unison with one another for our degree work. 
here is a link for Albert Mackey's take on the gloves it is really a good read, just scroll down the link about 1/4 of the way for symbolism of the gloves. 
sectionn XX 
http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/the_symbolism_of_freemasonry.htm


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah, how silly is that?  It is about as arbitrary as whether we wear bows or ties.


----------



## ravickery03 (Nov 29, 2008)

In Virginia they wear the white gloves for all degree work; it seems unusual that Texas specifically frowns on it.

-Bro Vick


----------



## ncm_pkt (Oct 30, 2009)

I would vote for the use of white gloves in the lodgeroom.  The more symbolism and uniqueness in the lodge the greater the impact on the initiates or brothers going through their degrees.  I also read once that Mason's wear gloves to help avoid judging one another in the lodge.  If i'm a yard-man with rough hands and you have a nice paying desk job, neither of us would know thanks to the gloves, this way we're all at the same level dispite our salaries.


----------



## JBD (Oct 30, 2009)

Rhit - what was the explanation for refusing to allow gloves?


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 30, 2009)

JBD said:


> Rhit - what was the explanation for refusing to allow gloves?



I don't recall there being one.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 30, 2009)

Refusal not really we where told not directly from Terry Stogner but some who claimed to have spoke with him and that was not in the ritual and should only be worn by the fellowcrafts. A lodge could certainly wear them though we quit after that not sure why though.


----------



## scottmh59 (Oct 30, 2009)

rhitland said:


> quit after that not sure why though.




we were too scared :6:


----------



## Hippie19950 (Oct 31, 2009)

And just when I was about to go All Formal... Actually, I would think that if the Lodge does meet in formal wear (either tux, or suits and ties) they should be allowed to wear the gloves, especially during a degree. That is when it seems we all want to be a little nicer in appearance, as well as teaching a candidate we are leaders of sorts. I enjoy it when the preacher is dressed casually for an evening service, but I like to see him in a suit on Sunday morning. I guess I am a little hypocritical there since I wear a dress shirt, and nice jeans/slacks, but he is "our teacher" as we are with the candidates...

(Did I get off topic, ramble, and generally screw this up?)


----------



## JBD (Oct 31, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> we were too scared :6:




Honesty is refreshing






Even if it does show that Y'all are GIRLYMEN :30:


----------



## Sirius (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the whole thing revolves around the rules and regulations. The way they saw it, gloves were not specifically allowed in the written law, so they said no without a second thought. It's an example of the type of thinking that is strangling this fraternity. GL law already allows for costumes in all three degrees. How they saw otherwise defies logic. The committee on work knows the work word for word work, but they haven't a clue about tradition. Since a work around is necessary, I would wholeheartedly support a change to the law.


----------



## Bookend (Oct 31, 2009)

In my jurisdiction (South Australia) the wearing of white gloves is mandatory and our entire Dress Code is much stricter than what I have experienced when visiting Lodges within the USA.


----------

